# package and ship sweaty soap??



## rounds3 (Aug 10, 2011)

I have been using a black soap base from naturesgardencandels.com because it is the only way I have found to produce real black soap.  The problem with it is that it is super 'sweaty'.  Even the base will sweat after I have taken it out of the wrapper before it is melted.  I don't put the soap in the freezer or anything and wrap it as soon as it is hard in clingwrap, but even then it sweats under the wrap-  

Is there any way of preventing this?  Is there any way of curing it or anything so it will stop sweating? and I will be selling and shipping these, I don't want my product to get to the customer covered in sweat crystals!  Any advice?


----------



## saltydog (Aug 11, 2011)

You could try spraying it with alcohol, and then as soon as it dries, wrap it quickly.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 12, 2011)

If it is sweating straight out of it's wrap, I am thinking I would switch bases & get one I did not have to try and figure out how to fix.


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 12, 2011)

Sounds like you could use the low sweat base. Humidity doesn't play nice with regular MP base.


----------



## Mandarin (Aug 18, 2011)

I agree about switiching bases.  It sounds like you definitely need a low sweat base since you are dealing with so much humidity.


----------



## Catmehndi (Aug 25, 2011)

You may also want to replace the clingwrap with cellophane. Clingwrap lets odor seep out over time so it probably lets some moisture in as well.


----------

